# labradoodle



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok I have a serious question here. I was wondering what everyone thinks about using a labradoodle as a hunting dog it would be used for ducks and geese mostly but also pheasant and other upland birds. I really want a hunting dog but can't get a normal lab or a wirehair like I used to have because my wife has allergies and labradoodles are very hypoallergenic also have been told they are very smart any advice would be appreciated


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Poodles were originally bred to be hunting dogs. I know a guy in Nevada that hunts with his. I don't see any reason why you couldn't hunt with a labradoodle. Just make sure both the parents are hunting dogs and not show dogs. This is probably going to be the hardest part.


----------

